# Titre sous les photos



## Palm49 (23 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Question pour mon épouse qui possède un ipad.
Comment mettre le titre en dessous des photos ?

Dans iPhoto il suffit d'aller dans "présentation" et de cocher "titre"
Mais sur l'iPad elle ne connaît pas le chemin à suivre.

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2015)

Il me semble qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de le faire sur l'iPad. De plus, comme iPhoto va disparaitre au profit de Photos sous peu, et qui se rapprochera beaucoup de Photos d'iOS, il ne me parait pas improbable que les titres de photos disparaissent également sur le Mac...


----------



## Palm49 (26 Janvier 2015)

Ce serait vraiment dommage cette disparition, car je classe mes photos par sujet : exemple "Noël" et j'ai un dossier complet avec en dessous uniquement l'année Vous me direz il suffit de prendre événement ! Ok mis il faudra chaque fois faire un clic sur édition pour voir la date.

Attendons.... et merci


----------

